# Employer cancels job after visa granted.



## Antonypaul (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I have received my ens 186 visa after paying all the costs upfront.

The costs are refunded by my future employer when i arrive and settle in Australia.

My future employer has now cancelled my job and has asked for me and my family to travel to australia to sit another job interview (after passing the last one) at my own cost. 

There is now no guarantee of a job, this has caused immense stress for the family and we don't know where we stand.

The employer has stated medically i am out of date despite being passed medically fit for the visa this year which was more indepth than the job medical.

Help please?

Thank you!


----------



## Glor (Sep 2, 2017)

Australian employers and agents are liars. No one responsible for their words.


----------



## DearMartin (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm agree with Glior, this decision hide other reason.


----------

